

Silicon Valley NYC Mayor launch political push to increase immigration - wildgift
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/25/silicon-valley-and-nyc-mayor-bloomberg-launch-march-for-innovation-to-help-reform-us-immigration/

======
wildgift
[http://www.npr.org/2013/02/19/172373123/older-tech-
workers-o...](http://www.npr.org/2013/02/19/172373123/older-tech-workers-
oppose-increasing-h-1b-visas)

